# Late 1930s Iver Johnson



## Robertriley (Feb 5, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/IVER-JOHNSO...334?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cc1ce6f36

Sweet ride but pickup only.  We always know that someone local is going to get a great deal.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 5, 2012)

Yes, hopefully someone local will.
Chris


----------



## OldRider (Feb 5, 2012)

Go for it Chris!


----------



## dfa242 (Feb 6, 2012)

Certainly not a model you see every day - go get it!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 6, 2012)

Alright, Alright...stop bumping this thread, I don't need anymore visibility. 
I spoke to the seller who is a disabled American Veteran and that's why he cannot ship... just a guy coming across a bike in a barn, which we have plenty of here (just that they always involve a middle man!).
Later in the week, I am going to look it over live in advance of the auction's end.
Chris


----------



## Flat Tire (Feb 6, 2012)

scrubbinrims said:


> Alright, Alright...stop bumping this thread, I don't need anymore visibility.
> I spoke to the seller who is a disabled American Veteran and that's why he cannot ship... just a guy coming across a bike in a barn, which we have plenty of here (just that they always involve a middle man!).
> Later in the week, I am going to look it over live in advance of the auction's end.
> Chris




LOL......youre the first person I thought of when I saw the auction, and I thought good! Now we will get to see some better pics after you buy it.....good luck!


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 12, 2012)

Well I wouldn't say it went cheap...


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 12, 2012)

From my perspective, it went cheap and is as rare as any balloon tire you will find.
Keep in mind I only had to drive an hour to grab it, no boxing service or gambling with UPS in freight charges and I saw it in advance and knew what I was getting into (like the newish, uncracked  matched G3's which couldn't really be seen in the pics).
I worked on it all day today and I am ecstatic about this piece of IJ bicycle history and it's place in my collection.
Chris


----------



## catfish (Feb 12, 2012)

scrubbinrims said:


> From my perspective, it went cheap and is as rare as any balloon tire you will find.
> Keep in mind I only had to drive an hour to grab it, no boxing service or gambling with UPS in freight charges and I saw it in advance and knew what I was getting into (like the newish, uncracked  matched G3's which couldn't really be seen in the pics).
> I worked on it all day today and I am ecstatic about this piece of IJ bicycle history and it's place in my collection.
> Chris




That is a nice find. And a rare bike too!


----------



## Balloontyre (Feb 12, 2012)

*Beauty*



scrubbinrims said:


> From my perspective, it went cheap and is as rare as any balloon tire you will find.
> Keep in mind I only had to drive an hour to grab it, no boxing service or gambling with UPS in freight charges and I saw it in advance and knew what I was getting into (like the newish, uncracked  matched G3's which couldn't really be seen in the pics).
> I worked on it all day today and I am ecstatic about this piece of IJ bicycle history and it's place in my collection.
> Chris




That's damn nice bike. Great purchase!!!
PM sent.


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 12, 2012)

Opps sorry I take it back :o, I didn't realize you got it and I didn't think it would bring that much, but I tend to under value these things sometimes.  It is a sweet bike but still pales compared to that chrome one in your stable.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 12, 2012)

Don't get me wrong...700.00 for an old bicycle is a lot of money, especially these days.

If you thought it would go for less, that's fine, no offense taken as value is subjective.
I can almost guarantee that you cannot find a previous public sale of this model to compare it to which means the value to someone is a bit more speculative and emotionally based.
Or...value is based on comparables, that aren't really.

I like the chrome iver better myself and it is gaining strength for Ann Arbor.

Chris


----------

